# A New Challenge For 2010: Goal Setting For a Decade



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

When you pause and reflect on the past decade as you look ahead to a new one, it really makes you think. It makes you appreciate how short life is, how valuable time is and how quickly the time can pass you by – with nothing to show for it, if you don’t plan otherwise. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

